

Ask HN: What DVR do you use? - MichaelApproved

I'm sick of the crappy generic DVR my cable provider offers me. It locks up constantly and the data, like scheduled recordings, eventually gets corrupted. This is the 3rd box I've tried so it's clearly a problem with the underlying software &#38; hardware.<p>I recently ordered a Tivo premiere but the software is awful. The overlay menus are hard to read and at times prevent me from watching TV until I complete an action.<p>Now I'm left with the option of staying with the poorly built generic DVR, Moxi or DIY with Windows 7 Media. Moxi seems like the most promising option.<p>What does the HN community use for a DVR and are you happy with it?
======
towndrunk
We have a HR20 from Direct TV. What a pile of sh __. This thing sounds like
its grinding coffee non-stop. It also locks up and jitters during play back. I
would also like to know what designer thought it would be a good idea to put a
circle of blue flashing/rotating LED's on the front of this thing. He should
be hung by his nuts!

------
martinc
Sky+ in the UK. 160Gb. It's not the High Definition box either. It's managed
to survive since 2006 but locks up nearly every day needing a hard reset to
restore. Looking for alternatives.

------
hayroob
You could try out boxee and an eyeTV on a mini or shuttle pc, it's pretty easy
to set up.

